# K1 GP Amsterdam Backstage Report 23.06.2007



## FMACH1 (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello folks,

please find our big K1 Amsterdam backstagereport on www.strikezonedortmund.eu

I would have posted it here, but there are to many photos.

enjoy

kind regards
Frank


----------

